# Hairy Chest !! Hair removal ??



## DaPengest (Mar 7, 2013)

Got a hairy chest, i think we can all agree on waxing, probs the best method but hurts  and can be expensive if you need it done regularly like me!

Never used hair removal, but heard the bog standard high street ones are useless on men with alot of hair too bee removed :/

Can anyone recommend a good one ??

:bounce:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Veet and immac I would suggest trimming it down first then proceeding with the products


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cookie-raider said:


> Veet and immac I would suggest trimming it down first then proceeding with the products


Veet or immac is easiest option pal! Just be careful how far down you go, as too far and you'll know the pain!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

yep veet,

but almost had to take a trip to A&E a couple weeks back using it downstairs, stupidly left it on for around 12 minutes....never again!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> yep veet,
> 
> but almost had to take a trip to A&E a couple weeks back using it downstairs, stupidly left it on for around 12 minutes....never again!


Ooooops!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

When the subject has been brought up with girls I know regarding my chest hair, most say keep it..

Keep it, be alpha.... :innocent:

Serious note, DO NOT USE VEET NEAR YOUR PENIS OR GROIN!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

edinburgh6982 said:


> yep veet,
> 
> but almost had to take a trip to A&E a couple weeks back using it downstairs, stupidly left it on for around 12 minutes....never again!


I did that, spent a day with my spuds covered in sudacrem laying on the bed like a starfish lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> I did that, spent a day with my spuds covered in sudacrem laying on the bed like a starfish lol


mate the bottom of my shaft and left bollock were burned lol, still had sex that night, refused not to i'm a few weeks into a cycle  ,

but i swear when i showered after it was like getting stung by 100 wasps at the same time...actually shouted out...the g/f was just standing there p!ssing herself laughing:sneaky2:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> mate the bottom of my shaft and left bollock were burned lol, still had sex that night, refused not to i'm a few weeks into a cycle  ,
> 
> but i swear when i showered after it was like getting stung by 100 wasps at the same time...actually shouted out...the g/f was just standing there p!ssing herself laughing:sneaky2:


HaHa:laugh:

I was lucky to read the amazon review first regarding Veet

26,369 of 26,559 people found the following review helpful

5.0 out of 5 stars DO NOT PUT ON KNOB AND BOLLOCKS

Being a loose cannon who does not play by the rules the first thing I did was ignore the warning and smear this all over my knob and bollocks. The bollocks I knew and loved are gone now. In their place is a maroon coloured bag of agony which sends stabs of pain up my body every time it grazes against my thigh or an article of clothing. I am suffering so that you don't...

Read the full review ›

Published 14 months ago by Andrew

› See more 5 star, 4 star reviews


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry idiot me didn't give all of the review, well heres the end

I am suffering so that you don't have to. Heed my lesson. DO NOT PUT ON KNOB AND BOLLOCKS.

(I am giving this product a 5 because despite the fact that I think my bollocks might fall off, they are now completely hairless.)


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Read these reviews for Mens Hair Removal Cream on Amazon.

Abso.lutely.****ing.hilarious

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Read these reviews for Mens Hair Removal Cream on Amazon.
> 
> Abso.lutely.****ing.hilarious
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK


Some of them are fantastic Ha!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i dont get any chest hair man, hardly grow a stubble and im 29 lol.....wax that stuff .....not a fan of it me


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Read these reviews for Mens Hair Removal Cream on Amazon.
> 
> Abso.lutely.****ing.hilarious
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK


PMSL! that 2nd review from A. Chappell had me in tears


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Use clippers once a week takes 5 mins, no rash/irritation or hassle.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Use clippers once a week takes 5 mins, no rash/irritation or hassle.


x2 i used to shave it but would irritate my skin and would get loads of little red spot things on the pores, no issues with trimming


----------



## DaPengest (Mar 7, 2013)

ahahaha reviews on amazon are a JOKE :laugh:

Sooo best advice, keep away from anything down south haha!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> x2 i used to shave it but would irritate my skin and would get loads of little red spot things on the pores, no issues with trimming


Yea just do it when I trim my face, takes it short enough anyway. Wet shaving leaves me with spots too on my chest.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> PMSL! that 2nd review from A. Chappell had me in tears


Is that the one where he puts sprouts up his ass and dips his junk in ice cream ?!

Just to keep this in context - that is actually in the reviews - pls read em.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

As iv only just entered puberty i let the wind blow off the hair on my chest


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm a fellow alpha gorilla bro in terms of bodyhair. As said trimming with electric trimmer is the way to go.


----------



## CptBareBack (Mar 7, 2013)

DaPengest said:


> ahahaha reviews on amazon are a JOKE :laugh:
> 
> Sooo best advice, keep away from anything down south haha!


i'll wax you smooooth bab3


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Carsons Magic conditioning shaving powder. I use this on my back, the wife uses it for her pits, legs and everything else, its brilliant stuff, made for black men to prevent stubble rash. Hair grows back super fine too, only about £3 a tub on eBay


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Carsons Magic conditioning shaving powder. I use this on my back, the wife uses it for her pits, legs and everything else, its brilliant stuff, made for black men to prevent stubble rash. Hair grows back super fine too, only about £3 a tub on eBay


I was just coming to say about that stuff lol. My wife read about it on another forum and I said I would say about it on here.


----------



## DaPengest (Mar 7, 2013)

Cookie-raider said:


> Veet and immac I would suggest trimming it down first then proceeding with the products


Veet tooo my surprise worked a charm !! even on my short stubble that grew back after i shaved. :thumb:


----------



## DaPengest (Mar 7, 2013)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Carsons Magic conditioning shaving powder. I use this on my back, the wife uses it for her pits, legs and everything else, its brilliant stuff, made for black men to prevent stubble rash. Hair grows back super fine too, only about £3 a tub on eBay


Yeah just had a look at the product, cheaper than Veet soo will be trying it out next :thumb:


----------



## DaPengest (Mar 7, 2013)

CptBareBack said:


> i'll wax you smooooth bab3


Bet you would darling :clap:


----------



## Sean0391 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh the shame....

By A. Chappell - 3 July 2012

After having been told my danglies looked like an elderly rastafarian I decided to take the plunge and buy some of this as previous shaving attempts had only been mildly succesful and I nearly put my back out trying to reach the more difficult bits. Being a bit of a romantic I thought I would do the deed on the missus's birthday as a bit of a treat.

I ordered it well in advance and working in the North sea I considered myself a bit above some of the characters writing the previous reviews and wrote them off as soft office types...oh my fellow sufferers how wrong I was. I waited until the other half was tucked up in bed and after giving some vague hints about a special surprise I went down to the bathroom. Initially all went well and I applied the gel and stood waiting for something to happen. I didn't have long to wait.

At first there was a gentle warmth which in a matter of seconds was replaced by an intense burning and a feeling I can only describe as like being given a barbed wire wedgie by two people intent on hitting the ceiling with my head. Religion hadn't featured much in my life until that night but I suddenly became willing to convert to any religion to stop the violent burning around the turd tunnel and what seemed like the destruction of the meat and two veg. Struggling to not bite through my bottom lip I tried to wash the gel of in the sink and only succeeded in blocking the plughole with a mat of hair. Through the haze of tears I struggled out of the bathroom across the hall into the kitchen by this time walking was not really possible and I crawled the final yard to the fridge in the hope of some form of cold relief. I yanked the freezer drawer out and found a tub of ice cream, tore the lid of and positioned it under me. The relief was fantastic but only temporary as it melted fairly quickly and the fiery stabbing soon returned .

Due to the shape of the ice cream tub I hadn't managed to give the starfish any treatment and I groped around in the drawer for something else as I was sure my vision was going to fail fairly soon.I grabbed a bag of what I later found out was frozen sprouts and tore it open trying to be quiet as I did so.I took a handful of them and tried in vain to clench some between the cheeks of my ****. This was not doing the trick as some of the gel had found it's way up the chutney channel and it felt like the space shuttle was running it's engines behind me.

This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain. The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.

Unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, **** in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my bell end pushing a sprout up my **** while muttering..." Ooooh that feels good ". Understandably this was a shock to her and she let out a scream and as I hadn't heard her come in it caused an involutary spasm of shock in myself which resulted in the sprout being ejected at quite some speed in her direction. I can understand that having a sprout farted against your leg at 11 at night in the kitchen probably wasn't the special surprise she was expecting and having to explain to the kids the next day what the strange hollow in the ice cream was didn't improve my status...So to sum it up Veet removes hair, dignity and self respect... 

I laughed so hard I had severe cramp . Funniest thing I've ever read


----------



## DaPengest (Mar 7, 2013)

F****** HILARIOUS review :wacko:


----------



## CptBareBack (Mar 7, 2013)

hi


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

CptBareBack said:


> hi


Lo


----------



## tinfoil (Apr 4, 2013)

Im REALLY hairy, I mean REALLY...Iv had it waxed (looks odd), Iv had the hair removal, works well, just requires perfect timing, (get a girl to help you!)

But in my experience, Iv never ever had a girl say "your too hairy" or anything negative, quite the opposite, if iv done something like this, my then GF's have complained. Keep it "trimmed", groomed, be an alpha male


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ban central


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You're a man, keep your chest hair. Grr! :tongue:


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I generally only shave or removal cream mine when going on holiday, as rubbing sun scream into a rug isn't good!

anyone had it waxed before though what it's like and how long does it take for redness sore etc to go down?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

nick-h said:


> I generally only shave or removal cream mine when going on holiday, as rubbing sun scream into a rug isn't good!
> 
> anyone had it waxed before though what it's like and how long does it take for redness sore etc to go down?


I get a wax every 5-6 weeks mate it's a killer the first couple times but once you get in the routine and have had it a couple time it becomes less painful and there tends to be less hair grow back.

As for the redness I got mine done on Monday this week and the redness lasted about a hour maybe hour n half


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone here suggested a mangroomer, mainly for the back as it's telescopic, turns out it's good everywhere else.

Not the best quality mind, I have a cheap little remington for other bits.

Can't let it get too long, otherwise I'll look like an afghan bomber.


----------

